# Cassette making noises???



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Have had my 2010 Campy Record on my Speedvagen for about 6 months now, and have about 1600 miles on it. I have conducted routine maintenance, with the cable stretch, cleaning & relubing the crank spindle where the bearings are, etc..... So, this weekend I start to have a creaking noise in my cassette. I have narrowed it down to the cassette, because the noise only happens in one gear. I have a 12-27 and it happens in the second cog from the top (25??) gear. I decided to take off the cassette, take off the free hub, take out the axle. Relubed everything, cleaned everything up and reinstalled it all. Still same issue!!! 

If I soft pedal it doesn't really make the noise, only when I apply some pressure.

My thought was that since it was the second cog from the top, which happens to be the center gear in that cog set of (3) that maybe it is somehow separating from the other 2 gears or there is some issue with this top portion of the cassette.

Anybody ever heard of this type of issue?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

19surf74 said:


> Have had my 2010 Campy Record on my Speedvagen for about 6 months now, and have about 1600 miles on it. I have conducted routine maintenance, with the cable stretch, cleaning & relubing the crank spindle where the bearings are, etc..... So, this weekend I start to have a creaking noise in my cassette. I have narrowed it down to the cassette, because the noise only happens in one gear. I have a 12-27 and it happens in the second cog from the top (25??) gear. I decided to take off the cassette, take off the free hub, take out the axle. Relubed everything, cleaned everything up and reinstalled it all. Still same issue!!!
> 
> If I soft pedal it doesn't really make the noise, only when I apply some pressure.
> 
> ...



Is it a Record cassette? If so, the three largest cogs are likely to be Ti cogs: they wear out fairly quickly although 1600 miles is not that high a mileage. Might want to check whether that cog is worn. 

Personally I only use Chorus cassettes, I don't care for Ti's weight savings and would rather have longer cog life.

How's the chain?


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Chain is good! Cassette is not worn at all! So, just now i decided to take my chain whip tool and put it on the cog to see if it would make the noise? Well, it did! More of like a ticking noise, and only when pressure was applied to the cassette area. I put it on other cogs/gears and no noise. I bought the cassette as part of a groupset so, no choice on which one I got. So frustrated right now!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Lockring torqued correctly?

What wheel/freehub?


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Yup, lockring torqued to spec. Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels. I took everything off last night, axle out of the wheel. I checked the pawls, and there were no issues or mawling in the freehub area (inside or out) Relubed it all! Wheels were new, when I purchased the groupset. I'm gonna play around with it this evening when I get home. Maybe there is something I'm just not looking at???


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Do those require a thin spacer behind the big cog?


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

You know, I'm not sure?? I have to say, that if I did put the little thin spacer on that there would not be much room for that last gear to be on. I rode the bike this afternoon, and still the same issue. Same noise in both the large and small ring. I'm at a loss!! I can't figure it out! I'm a pretty decent mechanic and work on my bikes for the most part, but I just can't figure it out! I'm thinking about purchasing a new cassette and see if it fixes the noise? We shall see! 

Any other ideas?

Can a cassette separate?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Only other thing I can think of is a quick link on the chain improperly installed. Maybe C-40 will chime in.


----------



## Faapaa (May 19, 2008)

19surf74 said:


> Yup, lockring torqued to spec. Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels. I took everything off last night, axle out of the wheel. I checked the pawls, and there were no issues or mawling in the freehub area (inside or out) Relubed it all! Wheels were new, when I purchased the groupset. I'm gonna play around with it this evening when I get home. Maybe there is something I'm just not looking at???


I have experienced creaking sounds from cassettes mounted on Mavic wheels, xmax xl and ksyrium sl. I narrowed it to play in the inner bearing on the boss, On the xmax it was solved by replacing the nylon bushing in the boss, the bushing works as the inner bearing. Found bushing on ebay, seller/producer had them in std and oversized. The xmax wheels was used quite some time when they became noisy, ksyrium wheels are not much used but do have play and sounds terrible when powering on 3-4 top cogs.


----------



## misanthrope (Jul 24, 2003)

FWIW - A few years ago had one Record cassette that made creaking noise - I eventually isolated to a defective cog. My theory was the cog wasn't cut precisely flush with the spline and consequently creaked in that gear if I was going up a hill. Every couple thousand miles I had to take the cog off and lube the cog/spline contact points and it would stop the noise.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

I think I found it!!! Today, I took the cassette back off and inspected it. Everything looked normal and then i noticed that on the inner portion of the gears there was a black plastic piece that seemed to be there to keep dirt off/out of the free wheel area. This plastic piece was moving around, and it appeared that there were some sort of tabs holding it place, but they had come loose??? So, I decided to try and remove it, which meant that I had to break it out of the center area. Afterwards, I put everything back on and it didn't make the noise anymore. But, you know how that goes!!!! Tomorrow it will make the same noise. You know kind of like when you take your car to the dealership, tell them the issue and then your car won't replicate the problem. I do think I fixed it, but we shall see! I'll keep you guys posted!

Woody


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Do you mean it had a dork disk?


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

LOL! No, not a dork disk! It was a black plastic piece on the inside portion of the gears/cassette. It had come loose from the cassette and you could move it in a circular fashion. Obviously, it was not supposed to come off. However, it was the only thing I could think that would have made the noise. Like i said before, I didn't get anymore noise a few minutes after re-installing. We shall see tomorrow on my ride!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, what cassette are you using? Any chance of a picture of the piece in question?


----------



## jan erik (Aug 25, 2011)

Isnt that black thing the 2.2mm spacer? If so,it should not be removed as it could inflect the shifting.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Im wondering what is this guy talking about. Unless his wheels use kind'a dork wheel, well if mavic maybe is a french dork wheel


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't have personal experience with these 11 speed triple sprockets, but I think I understand what OP is talking about. On the triple cluster it appears that only the 2 outer sprockets contact the freehub and the centre sprocket is held by rivets and spacers between these two. Since this receives a lot of torque from us big guys putting down the power, the rivets must be under a tremendous amount of strain, and perhaps eventually work loose.

One more reason to stick with 10-speed.


----------

